# GentooPub Milano 11/12/2004

## codadilupo

So che c'e' poco tempo per organizzarsi, pero' pensavo di fare un GentooPub natalizio sabato prossimo, 11/12/2004

Movida/Café Novecento

C.so Como

zona Garibaldi

Milano

Ore 18.00... in poi  :Wink: 

che pensa di venire metta una include.h qui sotto  :Wink: 

Coda

 *Quote:*   

> quindi, per ora, saremmo:
> 
> codadilupo
> 
> Vendicatore
> ...

 Last edited by codadilupo on Fri Dec 10, 2004 6:10 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non si puo' fare dopo natele? Cosi' posso organizzarmi a venire visto che sono in vacanza  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Sabato 11 sabato 11 ...

/me guarda il calendario

Ah ma cavoli e' questo sabato, ho gia' preso degli impegni e purtroppo nn penso di poterli spostare :/

Fede (PS e sabato prossimo ho una cavolo di cena della croce verde che nn ho voglia di fare ma mi tocca...)

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non si puo' fare dopo natele? Cosi' posso organizzarmi a venire visto che sono in vacanza 

 

Ehm a tal proposito mi sono dimenticato di avvisare coda dopo che ti ho sentito... e lui ha assunto l'iniziativa  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Vendicatore

Io dovrei andare ad un compleanno ma un salto quasi quasi lo faccio (tanto sono gia' in zona).   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

Per me va bene, anche se potrei arrivare per le 19, 19:15 e dovrei andare via per le 20:30.... il tempo di un paio di birrette   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Semmai se si decide qualcosa di definitivo entro domani sera io dovrei esserci.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Nemesix2001

se si fa ci sono ma veod già tante defezioni ciao!

----------

## mouser

Io comunque, ci sono, magari per poco, ma ci sono. Fatemi sapere.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Fino a che ora + o meno rimanete di solito?

----------

## randomaze

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Fino a che ora + o meno rimanete di solito?

 

beh, dipende... alle volte fino alle 9.00/9.30 altre ancora più tardi.

Cmq ci sarei anche io, nel caso per fedeliallalinea ed altri possiamo vedere di fare qualcosa anche nella settimana tra Natale e capodanno...  cosa ne dite?

----------

## mouser

Per me, se non sono al lavoro e c'e' da bere....

[paesanotto mode]

E noi che figli siamo beviam beviam beviamooooo

[/paesanotto mode]

Allora per sabato ok?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mouser wrote:*   

> [paesanotto mode]
> 
> E noi che figli siamo beviam beviam beviamooooo
> 
> [/paesanotto mode]

 

Prova a sentire questa  :Razz:  (ci mette un po a caricare)

----------

## stefanonafets

Fedeli, è un file WMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Cmq vedo di esserci, alle 18.00 avete detto?

Per info, il posto è raggiungibile in macchina? Si trova PARCHEGGIO?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Fedeli, è un file WMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

 

Fa nulla ne vale la pena ascoltalo

----------

## codadilupo

@fedeliallalinea && @$TUTTI

direi che, comunque, si puo' organizzare pure qualcosa per dopo natale  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## mouser

Sicuramente si, coda.

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## stefanonafets

(circa il wma)

VLC nn me lo legge

iTunes nn ci crede quando gli dico che quel file contiene musica

Win Media Player per MacOs si incxxa

Pure l'iPod si rifiuta

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Bo, con che app. dovrei aprirlo? Ho provato pure ad aggiornare i codec di Media Player...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> @fedeliallalinea && @$TUTTI

 

Mi spiace ma mi pare che ne avevo parlato con randomaze  :Sad:  . Anche questo mi perdo  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mouser

@stefanonafets:

non preoccuparti......... e' un normale rifiuto della macchina al WMA....... alla mia non posso nemmeno passare vicino un pc o cd con su un file wma che la macchina si agita e da:

```

kernel panic

user incompetente

```

----------

## gutter

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Fedeli, è un file WMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
> 
> 

 

E che sarà mai  :Smile:  per un WMA   :Wink: 

----------

## dboogieman

Ciao mi presento: dboogieman piacere a tutti, questo forum lo adoro...non posto tantissimo (solo qunado serve  :Smile: ) ma leggo moltissimo le varie discussioni, alla ricerca magari anche di risposte gia' date che risolvano i miei problemi...con Gentoo naturalemente...quelli celebrali il mio psichiatra mi consiglia di risolverli formattandomi....ahh...ahhh...battutone.

Sherzi a parte ho partecipato al Linux Day in Universita' a Milano poco tempo fa...ho conoscituo molta gente e la maggior parte di fuori Milano..mi piacerebbe...incontrare qualcuno di noi di Milano.

Se questo appuntamento me lo sono perso..per il prossimo futuro, mi piacerebbe unirvi a voi!!!

Ciao

dboogieman

----------

## randomaze

 *dboogieman wrote:*   

> Se questo appuntamento me lo sono perso..per il prossimo futuro, mi piacerebbe unirvi a voi!!!

 

...non lo hai ancora perso. Oggi é 9 quindi sarà tra due giorni  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Perche' non facciamo anche un gentoo pub a friborgo  :Razz: 

----------

## mouser

Giusto..... vieni sabato.

C'ero anch'io in universita' a Milano, magari ci siamo visti e non lo sappiamo   :Laughing: 

Strano il mondo oggi.... conosci gente per dei mesi e magari non l'hai mai vista (sembro vecchissimo con questa frase   :Shocked:  )

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> Strano il mondo oggi.... conosci gente per dei mesi e magari non l'hai mai vista (sembro vecchissimo con questa frase   )

 

Anche anni...

Cmq, se riesco vengo mooooolto volentieri, ma me ne andrei per massimo le 21.00 .

Cmq, questo posto è al 9 di Corso Como (l'unica società che abbia "novecento" nel nome in corso como è al 9, fone paginebianche.it) ?

Ri-chiedo (nn conosco per niente la zona), si trova parcheggio o mi conviene prendere i mezzi??

Grassie...

[EDIT]

Come vi riconosco ?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## mouser

Mah.... io l'ultima volta ho messo la macchina nel parcheggio a pagamento..... se non sei scomodo credo ti convenga venire con i mezzi, cosi' stai anche piu' tranquillo; sai non e' una zona bellissima.

Allora a sabato

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Azzogina, nn mi ero accorto di dov'era...

Ma nn si potrebbe fare + in centro (giromilano dice "25 min. di percorrenza partendo da corvetto", e ce ne metto altrettanti per arrivare a corvetto...  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  )????

----------

## codadilupo

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Ma nn si potrebbe fare + in centro

 

beh, il problema, pero', non é che garibaldi é fuori centro... é corvetto che sta in culo ai lupi, metropolitanamente parlando  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> beh, il problema, pero', non é che garibaldi é fuori centro... é corvetto che sta in culo ai lupi, metropolitanamente parlando 

 

Già. 

stefanonafets, da dove arrivi? Perché Corvetto?

----------

## =DvD=

/me che si lamenta per la sua posizione geografica oltre pò!

----------

## mouser

Dai, non ci vorra' tutto questo tempo con la metropolitana......

.... almeno spero   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Dai, non ci vorra' tutto questo tempo con la metropolitana......

 

é una mezz'oretta, tra aspettare il treno, e uscire dalla metro. Ma é piu' o meno il tempo medio di ogni spostamento a milano  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## mouser

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> é una mezz'oretta, tra aspettare il treno, e uscire dalla metro. Ma é piu' o meno il tempo medio di ogni spostamento a milano 
> 
> Coda

 

Parole sante   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

@codadilupo:

Solo per precisazione, a rischio di essere pignolo (anche se so' SICURAMENTE di essere pignolo)

[ANSI-C mode]

nickname == mouser ;

nickname != Mouser ;

[/ANSI-C mode]

Comunque non sono arrabbiato (  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## dboogieman

Ciao a tutti io sono gia' eccitato...non preoccupatevi non sporco..allora ricapitolando per me, cosi mi faccio un promemoria: l'appuntamento e' per Sabato 11/12/2004 Milano C.so Como alle ore 18:00 Caffe Novecento, io ci sono!!!

Ciao dboogieman

----------

## oRDeX

OK a domani a C.so Como allora   :Wink: 

(  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  magari)

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

ci scappa che faccia un salto pure io  :Smile:  tanto se l'avatar di codadilupo è la sua foto non dovrei aver problemi a trovarvi  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> ci scappa che faccia un salto pure io  tanto se l'avatar di codadilupo è la sua foto non dovrei aver problemi a trovarvi 

 

lo credevo anch'io, poi al primo gentoo-pub, coda era a fianco a noi e ci siamo accorti che era dei nostri dopo circa 15 minuti quando ci siamo avvicinati ed abbiamo chiesto: "sei del forum?"   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Confermi coda?

edito: al MIO primo gentoo-pub (mi sembra fosse il 1º settembre)

----------

## mouser

Un'ultima cosa: io domani non posso accedere al forum.... chi mi conosce sa anche il motivo..... quindi se per caso dovesse andare a monte tutto.... magari un sms.....

Thanxx per il disturbo

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

ricapitolando:

Milano, sabato 11/12/2004

Ore 18.00 e successive

Ritrovo Stazione Garibaldi

GentooPub al Movida/Café Novecento (poi decidiamo, a seconda della fame  :Wink: )

gentoopubbini:

codadilupo

Vendicatore

mouser

Nemesix2001

stefanofets

randomaze

dboogieman

Tùrin_Mormegil

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Sun Dec 12, 2004 12:41 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> (randomaze ?)

 

togli pure le parentesi e il punto interrogativo.... sono in treno quindi il mio eventuale ritardo é a carico delle FS  :Razz: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Per "Stazione Garimaldi" si intende quella della MM2 ???

[EDIT]

Ovviamente per Garimaldi intendevo GariBaldi...   :Embarassed: 

[EDIT v 2.0]

E' con sentito dispiacere e grande rammarico che (anche questa volta) mi trovo costretto a tirarvi il pacco...

Veramente inderogabili doveri ai quali nn posso proprio sottrarmi (e che nn avevo preso in considerazione) mi toccano proprio questa sera.

Chiedo ancora scusa.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ricapitolando [a gentoopub fatto]:

gentoopubbini:

codadilupo                [OK]

Vendicatore              [OK]

mouser                     [OK]

Nemesix2001             [!!]

stefanofets                 [!!] che però ha avvertito, facciam così: [O!]

randomaze                 [OK]

dboogieman               [!!]

Tùrin_Mormegil           [!!]

.:deadhead:.              [OK] <- ma non era in lista...ecchissenefrega:c'era  :Laughing: 

Fa sempre piacere rivedere facce amiche. Peccato davvero per i paccari [e non mi tirate fuori le solite scuse da Jack (dei blues brother) quando nella fogna incontra la sua ex-promessa sposa... :Wink: ] i gentoo pub sono BELLISSIMI, non dovete disertare!!!un gentoo pub vale più di cento post [interessanti] sul forums.

A futura memoria: il caffè900 è stato scartato causa pocospazio e casino generale. Movida la prossima volta... Si sta più larghi...e ci si parla senza problemi.

iauz

deadhead

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

chiedo venia.... ho aspettato tutto il pomeriggio davanti al computer che arrivasse una persona su msn per parlargli... ri-chiedo venia   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Nemesix2001

scusate sto paccando tantissimo il forum perchè sto lavorando un casino per configarare una rete aziendale con linux!! almeno è una buona causa  :Razz: ....

Io non so quanto riuscirò a seguire il forum ma avrei davvero voluto esserci alla bevuta  :Sad: 

----------

## mouser

 *deadhead wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fa sempre piacere rivedere facce amiche. Peccato davvero per i paccari [e non mi tirate fuori le solite scuse da Jack (dei blues brother) quando nella fogna incontra la sua ex-promessa sposa...] i gentoo pub sono BELLISSIMI, non dovete disertare!!!un gentoo pub vale più di cento post [interessanti] sul forums. 
> 
> 

 

quoto in pieno ed aggiungo il dispiacere di essere arrivato tardi ed essere andato via presto...

comuque ho fatto in tempo a fare la mia gag giornaliera (con tanto di codadilupo a maniche corte con scritto GeCHI sulla maglietta che mi rincorreva in corso como).

In any case (select case), il movida dove si trova? Sempre Corso Como?

A presto ragazzi.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Il movida cosa c'entra? 

Si trova qui vicino a casa mia, percorrendo via meda/corso san gottardo si trova all'altezza di via pavia dalla parte del naviglio (che la sera forse non e' percorribile in auto), circa dove elio e soci hanno girato i video sul ponte ^^

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Il movida cosa c'entra? 

 

Ce ne é un'altro in una traversa di C.so Como.

----------

## mouser

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il movida cosa c'entra? 
> 
> 

 

guarda 3/4 post piu' in alto   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si trova qui vicino a casa mia....
> 
> 

 

Questo suppongo voglia dire che ti avremo piu' spesso con noi   :Very Happy: 

bene bene... sul naviglio.... quindi mi e' piu' semplice arrivarci e mi risulta piu' gestibile essere sempre presente!

----------

## [hammerfall]

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ricapitolando [a gentoopub fatto]:
> 
> gentoopubbini:
> 
> codadilupo                [OK]
> ...

 

diff

+ [hammerfall]      [ok]

+ Vendicatore        [ok]

----------

## akiross

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Confused:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Perche' vedo solo adesso che s'e' fatto un gentoo pub a milano?   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

baaaawww

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Perche' vedo solo adesso che s'e' fatto un gentoo pub a milano?    

 

Beh, consolati pensado che il Piano di Azione Concordato prevede di farne un'altro nella settimana tra Natale e Capodanno  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dboogieman

Io mi scuso con tutti  :Sad: ((( mi prendo del paccaro  :Smile: )) e me lo tengo avevo pianificato tutto per il sabato e l'ultimo puntello di lavoro mi e' finito alle 10 di sera...cotto e stracotto  :Shocked: ..ho lasciato il mio corpo esile affondare nel cuscino..ebbene si!

Alla prossima , sicuro:wink:

dboogieman

----------

## mouser

 *dboogieman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alla prossima , sicuro 
> 
> 

 

Guarda che questa e' una specie di assicurazione!

Se non verrai, automaticamente la prima volta che farai login sul forum il tuo pc sara' formattato e sara' installato un dual boot testuale (hai presente la schermatina rossa di lilo??) con WindowsME come default dopo 2 secondi!

Se dovessi riuscire a selezionare l'altra opzione, allora potrai avviare una FANTASTICA RedHat 7.1

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

